# Most common misconception about your sona?



## Nanominyo (Jun 11, 2019)

As any character there is only so much to assume and sometimes these assumptions can be funny or annoying.

Basically what’s the most common misconceptions about your sona(s)?

My case: 
My Fursona is often mistaken for MLP or an unicorn and he is neither.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 11, 2019)

He's often mistaken for a dog, rather than a wolf. The spiked collar has a lot to do with that (although it's part of his style...so it almost had to be included!)


----------



## Keefur (Jun 11, 2019)

Sometimes others think that I'm a Lion... then they see the teefes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 11, 2019)

Neither Canadian or Christmas obsessed.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been mistaken for a woodpecker.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 11, 2019)

Someone thought I was a tortoise once. Aside from that, I'd get licked a lot because people wanna get high - my species won't give you that and I wouldn't even recommend trying it in real life, but I decided to add the psychoactive feature to my character for the lulz


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2019)

That  I’m supposed to be invincible and mean when I’m really a sweetheart


----------



## catscom (Jun 11, 2019)

Some people have assumed my character is an Undertale OC or a Moomin.  To be fair, I requested of artists to base the muzzle on Asriel Dreemurr because I didn't want to have a horse's face.  Though a unicorn plush was the inspiration, Moomins and Undertale were involved in the concept, so it's nothing to get up in arms about.  :')

*Edited* to mention that a lot of people think my 'sona is a hybrid.  This one kind of miffs me, just a little bit.  I suppose without a proper name or term for the creature that it has got to be forgiven.  It also probably stems from using references that are pulled from different critters so I can better conceptualize the creature (a wolverine's paws, a wolf's tail, horse's ears).  While these are used for approximates, it does not mean that the character is genetically descended from these source animals as the term "hybrid" would imply.  

The reason I take this personally is because I'm averse to using unrealistic hybrid species.
Yeah, it's a bit funny I might be okay with something that doesn't exist though.  x'))))


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 11, 2019)

They tend to think mines a cat. Even though  they’re a ferret. 

I can’t be too mad though.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 11, 2019)

Hmmm idk.. i haven't had enough experiences to say what a common misconception is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2019)

Kit isn't actually German, or any particular real-world nationality.


----------



## Arnak (Jun 11, 2019)

Arnak isn't bent on world domination.
He just wants the modern world to leave him alone with it's "magic is demonic" attitude.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 12, 2019)

There is more to Tyll'a than just his anger (or, as he calls it, Feral Tyll'a).  He is a very caring caracal and is selfless to a fault.  But go after his family and Feral Tyll'a will come out!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 12, 2019)

Massan does not have little pockets under his armpits for his favourite rock.  That's a sea otter thing!


----------



## Simo (Jun 12, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> Massan does not have little pockets under his armpits for his favourite rock.  That's a sea otter thing!



He also does not like clams, or shellfish. But I think its just that he hasn't tried them!


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 12, 2019)

That Conor is a super cute joker. People often think Hyenas are very funny because they laugh a lot.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 12, 2019)

That James eats trash. Now, not gonna lie some people throw some good crap away that’s tempting. But unless it’s a piece of pizza on the very top that hasn’t touched the trash it’s a dire emergency, this coon eats a normal diet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm a slut. :-D


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jun 12, 2019)

That I own six guns.

I only have four. Two revolvers (sixguns) an Evans repeater and a sawed off shotgun


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 12, 2019)

everyone thinks he's a wolf


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 12, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> everyone thinks he's a wolf


Awoo


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Awoo


DX


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 12, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> DX


:3


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> :3


:c


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> That James eats trash. Now, not gonna lie some people throw some good crap away that’s tempting. But unless it’s a piece of pizza on the very top that hasn’t touched the trash it’s a dire emergency, this coon eats a normal diet.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Jun 16, 2019)

She's a crocodile, not an alligator.


----------



## Orb (Jun 17, 2019)

Feliforms are not canids.


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 17, 2019)

Ravo's not a monk or ninja, he's an advisor to the countess!


----------



## Keefur (Jun 17, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> They tend to think mines a cat. Even though  they’re a ferret.
> 
> I can’t be too mad though.


If you were a cross between a Cat anda Ferret... would that make you a carret?


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> If you were a cross between a Cat anda Ferret... would that make you a carret?


Na. A ferrat for more confusion. OwO


----------



## Keefur (Jun 17, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> Na. A ferrat for more confusion. OwO


But if you have two dozen cat/ferrets in a circle, don't you have a 24 carret ring? *facepaws*


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 17, 2019)

Keefur said:


> But if you have two dozen cat/ferrets in a circle, don't you have a 24 carret ring? *facepaws*


Hm. And if there’s 14 made out of gold is it 14 carrets?


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm a male...


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 18, 2019)

People think he's a dog/fox.
Might be because I enjoy saying he's the goodest boy.

People often forget his name is Like, and whiles it is a weird name I grew attached and refuse to change it, plus it makes sense for him.

So for context, he's a Grizzlybold (Grizzly and furry kobold, although furry kobold is just my WIP species but I refer to it that it looks like a Grizzly dog.)
And his name of course is Like, if you do not capitalize his name, most people mostly me won't know you're referring to him.


Also he's the goodest boy.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't have swamp ass >:^/


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

my character is somewhat based around misconceptions as deception is a key element of their character however the one that stands out is people assuming i'm into "adulting" children since my character is a pituitary dwarf so often mistaken for a child.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 1, 2019)

A lot of people think he served in the military, but he's always been too much of a pacifist to join.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 1, 2019)

None really with my sona, but I've had some with my other mains-

My Amur leopard character (Nyro) is a leopard. Not a cheetah.
And Addison (another one of my mains, an Oriental Longhair cat) is a girl xD


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2019)

I AM NOT FROM MIDDLE EAST GODDAMMIT! >:[


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 1, 2019)

Others thinking that my sona is male. It is neither.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 1, 2019)

The only way he can breathe fire is with a lighter, some strong alcohol, and an ambulance on standby.


----------



## AcoriStormy (Jul 2, 2019)

I've had people assume I'm into vore because Acori is big and tall >:T
She's a DAD, she doesn't have a digestive system, whatever she eats disintegrates instantly (or gets turned into dimes)


----------



## Baalf (Jul 2, 2019)

Benny actually doesn't like cheese that much. In real life, rats aren't that partial to cheese. It's kind of just a stereotype.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 2, 2019)

A lot of people think that I'm a vixen instead of a tod.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jul 2, 2019)

People assume she is overly stern. Probably has to do with the avatar.

Really, the avatar is just from a period of depression... That is sorrow in her eyes, not drill sergeant stoicism.


----------



## zeusaphone (Jul 2, 2019)

Many people think my sona Azula is a greyhound, and that she’s rude. She is grumpy most of the time but she can be very sweet and caring. She is also a borzoi, which look similar to greyhounds so i can see where that misconception comes from.


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've had people tell me that the uniforms for StarForce command personnel such as Fleet Commandant Gu'Tanoth look like those of the Nazis...


...I drew inspiration from the uniforms of WWII _Allied Powers_ like the US and UK.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 3, 2019)

My fursona is an Akhlut - a wolf/orca from Inuit mythology.
She is not a shark.  
She is not a mermaid or a siren, she does not prey on sailors to drown them.
She cannot breath underwater, she does not have gills.  Both wolves and orcas are mammals, they need air to breath
She is not a fish.  She does not have scales


----------



## Catdog (Jul 3, 2019)

That they exist. Oops


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2019)

That Grief is edgy, he's an utter goofball of a villain. Only later on does her turn evil, but he's still pretty funny in how juvenile he is for a dictator and supervillain.  He's basically the concept of when people shouldn't be put into power, and they cannot handle control of an nation.

Some idiots think this is 'edgy'. XD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 4, 2019)

Most people think that my avatar is of my fursona.

It's not.

It's actually a portrait of me when I get out of bed and realize I should not have done gene splicing therapy to get rid of my cold.


----------

